# This Christmas



## beastmaster (Feb 14, 2010)

I am a professional fisherman. But it doesn't pay well so I have to climb trees 5 days a week. I went out Christmas morning off of La Jolla in San Diego launching my kayak throu the cold surf, but it was worth it. Thresher shark was est. at 110 lbs. the Yellowtail was 22 lbs.


----------

